# Ram



## mpl5btx (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever worked for or is currently working for RAM, The Coding Network, LLC?  They offered me a job, but I have never heard of the company.  I spoke with a guy who said he was the CEO of the company, but he didn't say anything about taking a coding test before offering me the job.
I thought this process was find of unusual.


----------



## broo4909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i was also offer a job and start july 14


----------



## mpl5btx (Jun 30, 2008)

Did you have to take a coding test before being offered the job?


----------



## broo4909 (Jun 30, 2008)

No the CEO asked some questions and really told me what the job was based on and sent me some information and what the job description and handbook.


----------



## alicia.d.ross29 (Jun 30, 2008)

Is there a link where I can see if there are any more jobs available?  I am looking for coding from home and seem to be running into many dead ends.


----------



## demetriary (Jun 30, 2008)

I also start July 14 and received a Fed Ex package from my scheduler. I too have been a bit skeptical as I can't find ANY information on the company and sent a lot of personal information to them.
The position is travel and they say they need coders willing to travel nationwide and they pay for flight, hotel and car. I'm in AZ so I will start out state only until confortable and was told I need 2007 coding books as well as 2008. 
I was interviewed by someone at WellPoint who was doing the CEO a favor by fielding resumes. Will keep you posted on how it turns out. Anyone else that's hired please email me offline at travelladee@gmail.com


----------



## rjconnell (Jul 1, 2008)

I have also tried to find information about RAM with no luck.  I sent an email outlining my qualifications and requesting more information about the company before I would send my personal information. I have not received a response. I am curious as to the level of experience for those who have been hired. It seems from reading threads that they are hiring with little or no experience, that seems odd to me for an auditing type position. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## mpl5btx (Jul 1, 2008)

I was asked very little about my coding experience.  It really wasn't an interview he just told about the job.  He asked it it sounded like something I would like doing I said yes and he said I was hired.


----------



## msbrowning (Jul 1, 2008)

I was concerned about this company because in the post it provides a personal email address instead of a company email address to send your resume. I also tried to find information about the company and had no luck. I sent my resume but did not get a response. I was hesitant at first but went ahead and sent it. I am giving them the benefit of the doubt. I will not send them any personal information, such as my banking information and social security number, if they were to request it being that no background information can be found or provided for the company. If they were to offer me a position I would opt to have my check sent through the mail.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 1, 2008)

I looked for it under The Coding Network, rather than RAM and found a web site.  I submitted my resume last night...we'll see.  I need a job that I don't have to drive to because of the high gas prices - my current job is a 45 minute drive.  Not to mention it would be nice to work from home!!


----------



## demetriary (Jul 1, 2008)

The Coding Network is the first I heard of them going by that name. When I was interviewed with a friend of the CEO she was with WellPoint in CA and asked if I had spoken with anyone from RAM. At the time I didn't know who RAM was as the person that called me the week prior identified the company as Risk Adjustment Management. When she started describing the job I said "Oh you mean Risk ...." and she said "That's what their calling themselves now- we know them as RAM". All the paperwork I received says RAM or Risk Adjustment Management LLC with an office in Miami and unfortunately I've sent my background information and W9 to the CEO and my insurance declaration page and passport photo to my scheduler in Ft Meyers. 
I guess July 14 will be proof if it's a scam or not. And Wellpoint is the company that got breached earlier this year of 30,000 medical records and RAM is named on the article as the security company they hired to secure the information.
Update: I just checked The Coding Network LLC and they want 3 yrs experience and you take an extensive exam of your knowledge in your specialty and they are based in CA not FL. I don't think this is one and the same.


----------



## demetriary (Jul 1, 2008)

Lisa Curtis said:


> I looked for it under The Coding Network, rather than RAM and found a web site.  I submitted my resume last night...we'll see.  I need a job that I don't have to drive to because of the high gas prices - my current job is a 45 minute drive.  Not to mention it would be nice to work from home!!


This is a traveling position not a work at home position and they pay .35 a mile if you are local and $35 per diem for meals if you work 8 hrs away from home.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info...I think I got the name The Coding Network from the thread.


----------



## mpl5btx (Jul 2, 2008)

The website is listed as "The coding network.com" on their job posting on the AAPC website. But the info I received by email had RAM on it.  Those of you who are starting in July please keep the rest of us posted about how everthing goes.  Good luck!! I really hope it works out.


----------

